
Can the San Francisco Bay Be Saved from the Sea? - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/05/can-the-san-francisco-bay-be-saved-from-the-sea/559025/?single_page=true
======
M_Bakhtiari
Frankly it would be better if the entire Bay Area was cast into the Pacific
Ocean with a millstone around its neck.

We’d be better off without the wasteful startups, rampant crime, vice,
inflated real estate prices, and definitely all the surveillance companies.

